# My B14, from a different perspective



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

also pictured is Matt B.'s Sentra SE (with a big ole' turbo!) 

enjoy


more pics from that show can be seen at http://www.nwnismo.com/events/DEC13/DEC13.html

I suggest people go check em' out. Some very nice cars....


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice, above shots are always cool. I have the open gas door mod too


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Nice, above shots are always cool. I have the open gas door mod too


Cool. cool.....


But do you have the spiffy Nismo gas cap?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Cool. cool.....
> 
> 
> But do you have the spiffy Nismo gas cap?


I have a nice gas cap too....I'll post pics later


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

No nifty gas cap for me


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

did you get something done to your skirts, they seem not to stick out as far as they did from side shots... Anyway your cars still isnt as nice as mine.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967, I'd love to see it 

Shawn, it's cool man...The cap is 100% for show. 

DryBoy, same skirts. Must be the angle of the shot... and I know that my car sucks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yay for Sean's cool photography and car  !

Oh yeah, and Matt's car is alright too... vrooooom pssshhhhhttt....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> Yay for Sean's cool photography and car !
> 
> Oh yeah, and Matt's car is alright too... vrooooom pssshhhhhttt....


I gots mad skiiilllzzzz yo! 



JayL1967 said:


> Too see the gas cap click here



The File You Are Looking For Is Inaccessible. 
Please sign in and try again or check with the owner of the file.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

is working now


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

who's is this?









obviously a fan of Mike (ScorchN's) work. Now I'm excited b/c I'm getting that grille and eyebrows for my car and it's gonna look damn good.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That belongs to a guy by the name of Robert. Mike has done a fair amount of work for him.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sorry for the offtopicness, but Sam I like your avatar.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank ya  . The Subaru ownz yuo all!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> That belongs to a guy by the name of Robert. Mike has done a fair amount of work for him.


Yea, the splitters and canards are also Mikes handywork.

Roberts car is pretty nice.

I just noticed the look on dudes face in that pic of Roberts car. I can't remember his name, but he has that red civic hatch from PitStop.
He's a cool guy...


Someone over at ImportMix said that the 3rd pic makes my car look like a model. After looking at it more, it kind of does :thumbup:

Is that the Aerospeed cap cover? 
Looks good :cheers:


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

The car continues to look great Sean, keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Yea, the splitters and canards are also Mikes handywork.


I was jus thinking, what's with the splitters? I thought that bumper had a front lip.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think the Stillen type 2 (or whatever they call it) has a lip.
I'm not sure though.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

dope


----------

